# Uber access to microphone??



## Neil Strong (Dec 10, 2014)

went to check my privacy settings today and noticed that the Uber app had access to my microphone.....


----------



## Cityofangels (Dec 10, 2014)

Not sure if I understand the implications here.


----------



## Neil Strong (Dec 10, 2014)

Just implying that they ad access to my microphone. What's the point? My phone never even asked me if I would grant access.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I have the iPhone and simply switched it off.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Neil Strong said:


> went to check my privacy settings today and noticed that the Uber app had access to my microphone.....


Yes UBER retains the right to open the mic on your phone or its iPhone and transmit anything it picks up to be recorded and listened to for "quality control" purposes.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Interesting - then they will have access to all that happened in the Delhi Rape!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

*The Uber app (as well as Lyft & Sidecar) need some application permissions on both the iPhone & Android phones. SD card, Camera, Mic, Dialpad, Contacts, GPS, Wifi & Wifi State etc... are required to make the application "Work" on your device. This isn't because "Big Brother" wants to listen - it's a requirement of the operating system on your phone. If you need to complain - call Google or Apple.

The areas that the Uber application are asking to access - not out of the ordinary and standard for most apps. To give an application access to make a phone call, it must have access to contacts, dialpad & the mic. To send a picture, you must have access to the internal storage, SD card, Camera & gallery. To access Google Maps or mapping features, it must have access to GPS, Wifi & Wifi state, data state, Mic, internal storage and a few other things.

If you need to understand how the operating system for your phone works, go here: http://www.xda-developers.com/ . This will help you understand why an application needs access to areas on your device. *


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

So DjTim how is Mic used with GPS, you don't have to answer but it is good to know if you have a quick short answer. I don't think I would understand the developer part, however, I just noticed that my waze app also has access to Mic.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber9 said:


> So DjTim how is Mic used with GPS, you don't have to answer but it is good to know if you have a quick short answer. I don't think I would understand the developer part, however, I just noticed that my waze app also has access to Mic.


Waz has it so you can speak your destination.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber9 said:


> So DjTim how is Mic used with GPS, you don't have to answer but it is good to know if you have a quick short answer. I don't think I would understand the developer part, however, I just noticed that my waze app also has access to Mic.


Ehmtbescrewingus has it correct and I quoted it below. Almost all applications now need access to your microphone for voice interactions. For Android it's Google Now integration "OK Google..." and for iPhones it's Siri access. Even my favorite Solitaire game on my Android phone needs microphone access.

Here's an example of something that would blow your mind. All newer games/applications on the Android platform that have "in-app" purchasing, they have a default permission to access your Google Wallet. It's not direct access to your credit card information, but access to that secure element to charge your wallet. More or less, you could be open to potential charges from a game, not even knowing that you are "paying to play".



Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Waz has it so you can speak your destination.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I remember when one of the updates asked for the mic access and displayed the message that uber will never record you through the mic.

They didn't say they wouldn't listen to you during the time you're online.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Neil Strong said:


> went to check my privacy settings today and noticed that the Uber app had access to my microphone.....





Cityofangels said:


> Not sure if I understand the implications here.





Uber9 said:


> So DjTim how is Mic used with GPS, you don't have to answer but it is good to know if you have a quick short answer. I don't think I would understand the developer part, however, I just noticed that my waze app also has access to Mic.


How to disable contact and mic access .
https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-uber-app-have-access-to-our-contact-list.7421/


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Waz has it so you can speak your destination.


Google Maps has the mic function so it can hear you scream and swear at it to build a legal case against you for digital abuse by analogue device.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yes UBER retains the right to open the mic on your phone or its iPhone and transmit anything it picks up to be recorded and listened to for "quality control" purposes.


POST # 5 / MAN IN OZ: .... Is the only work-
around a separate phone, with the Uber Apped
phone turned off? Happy New Year from
Florida's Left Coast!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> *The Uber app (as well as Lyft & Sidecar) need some application permissions on both the iPhone & Android phones. SD card, Camera, Mic, Dialpad, Contacts, GPS, Wifi & Wifi State etc... are required to make the application "Work" on your device. This isn't because "Big Brother" wants to listen - it's a requirement of the operating system on your phone. If you need to complain - call Google or Apple.
> 
> The areas that the Uber application are asking to access - not out of the ordinary and standard for most apps. To give an application access to make a phone call, it must have access to contacts, dialpad & the mic. To send a picture, you must have access to the internal storage, SD card, Camera & gallery. To access Google Maps or mapping features, it must have access to GPS, Wifi & Wifi state, data state, Mic, internal storage and a few other things.
> 
> If you need to understand how the operating system for your phone works, go here: http://www.xda-developers.com/ . This will help you understand why an application needs access to areas on your device. *


POST # 7 / DJTIM: ....Thanks for answering
my unasked question. Happy New Year 
from Marco Island! Lotsa "Land O' Lincoln
license plates roun' heah nowa.


----------

